# Edifer R1280t or Mackie CR3, which one is louder?



## Honey (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi,
Im using sony average 80$ 2.1 system( SA-D20)with 2 x 12inch subwoofers. Setup is incomplete i know. Lack of music, vocals and treble.
Im bass lover, im getting and feeling the bass as much i wanted.
But problem is i have lack of music, bass is no issue.
Sony 2 speakers are too low for vocals,trebles and Music/instruments.

I wanted a speaker which can fulfil music needs. So i choose those,
But im not good in technical knowledge,
I want to know which one of those are loud.
Are those atleast 50% louder than current sony speakers?
Because 50% louder and clear voice is what i need. Current setup is still listenable and enjoyable but 2.1 speakers are still too small for music.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2018)

Honey said:


> Are those atleast 50% louder than current sony speakers?
> Because 50% louder and clear voice is what i need. Current setup is still listenable and enjoyable but 2.1 speakers are still too small for music.


wait, you mean this one?
https://www.amazon.in/Sony-SA-D20-E12-Multimedia-Bluetooth/dp/B0781Z3CR2

i don't think its bad since most review said that this stuff is pretty good


----------



## Honey (Nov 13, 2018)

Yea but its not loud, actually most reviews are only 2.1 users. But im using this on big subwoofers, front of these, sony giving its low performance. Also this speakers sound get bursty when i set the volume to high. 


micropage7 said:


> wait, you mean this one?
> https://www.amazon.in/Sony-SA-D20-E12-Multimedia-Bluetooth/dp/B0781Z3CR2
> 
> i don't think its bad since most review said that this stuff is pretty good


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2018)

You mean Mackie CR3? I have no idea about either of them really, but I know those are studio monitors (budget studio monitors mind you), meaning they should provide as natural a sound as possible, meaning as much bass as the musicians intended, meaning not as much as you want.

Reading some quick reviews on the Edifiers says they lack bass.


----------



## Honey (Nov 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> You mean Mackie CR3? I have no idea about either of them really, but I know those are studio monitors (budget studio monitors mind you), meaning they should provide as natural a sound as possible, meaning as much bass as the musicians intended, meaning not as much as you want.
> 
> Reading some quick reviews on the Edifiers says they lack bass.


Yes, CR3, thanks for correcting.
Yes i also heard that it produce flat music but i never heard a guy said how much loud it is,
Edifer model says it produce 85dba and im not sure about mackie cr3 their manuals are complicating.
I never heard music from studio speakers.
Flat sound isnt issue for me. Im using m50x audio technica over the ear headphones i still love how it does sounds. Its still awesome.
Only loudness is the issue. Because i have high bass system but small Sony speaker. Which sometimes feels like gaming on 480p monitor with decent GPU. Haha
If i get a speaker which can produce louder music volume than current speakers. Atleast 40% would be enough and music will get perfect enjoyable for me.


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2018)

And how loud do you want to play exactly? Cheap speakers don't handle low and high volumes well, the only way to be sure they fit you is basically to listen to them.


----------



## Honey (Nov 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> And how loud do you want to play exactly? Cheap speakers don't handle low and high volumes well, the only way to be sure they fit you is basically to listen to them.


Yes, i have this exact question.
Because i cant find dbi senstivity about my current sony model. Not even on sony official website. Where as, i can see edimax dbi specification, that is 85dba.
Suppose if my current sony speaker 75db then 85db would not bad deal. + i never had experience with studio speakers. If studio speakers have ability to handle loudness. I just dont know how much dba my current sony system having.

these are specs my current sony speakers have,
(in attachment)
now what the heck is ohms,
i dont know what that thing is,
can you guys help me, is ugrading to those studio speakers worth by looking at specifications?


----------

